# Liverpool: The Pool Of Life ( 2)



## openlyJane

This thread will feature up-dated, recent and ongoing new photos of the city of Liverpool, England. It's good to be posting again.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

nice to have you back, Jane!


----------



## yansa

I'm glad you are back, Jane! 

Beautiful window impression...


----------



## Romashka01

I'm glad to see your amazing photos, Jane!


----------



## Gratteciel

Welcome back Jane!


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome back Jane! Great, very nice photos too :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to* Shik, Yansa, Romashka, Gratteciel *and *Christos.* You are all very kind. _ And thanks for looking in everyone.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Guest

Welcome back honey and lovely updates :hug:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## yansa

#11 / pic No. 1 Beautiful facade and perspecitve! kay:

Can you tell me who this fearless woman is that stands in front of the king, Jane?


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> #11 / pic No. 1 Beautiful facade and perspecitve! kay:
> 
> Can you tell me who this fearless woman is that stands in front of the king, Jane?


I'm afraid not......The picture is one that sits in the small but magnificent _'Lady Lever Gallery' _in _Port Sunlight_ ( Lord Leverhulme's personal collection. Lord Lever was the person responsible for setting up a soap factory ( Sunlight Soap) and for creating a model village for his workers). The picture is_ Tudor _in origin. The female figure looks a lot like Queen Elizabeth 1. It could very well be the annointing of Queen Elizabeth to the throne. I'll have to research it.


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> I'm afraid not......The picture is one that sits in the small but magnificent _'Lady Lever Gallery' _in _Port Sunlight_ ( Lord Leverhulme's personal collection. Lord Lever was the person responsible for setting up a soap factory ( Sunlight Soap) and for creating a model village for his workers). The picture is_ Tudor _in origin. The female figure looks a lot like Queen Elizabeth 1. It could very well be the annointing of Queen Elizabeth to the throne. I'll have to research it.


 Thank you very much, Jane, that you will research!
We see the king point to this woman, while a soldier is grabbing her.
She has a nimbus - is it really a queen? Perhaps a holy queen? ;-)
I really look forward to the story behind this interesting painting!


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> Thank you very much, Jane, that you will research!
> We see the king point to this woman, while a soldier is grabbing her.
> She has a nimbus - is it really a queen? Perhaps a holy queen? ;-)
> I really look forward to the story behind this interesting painting!


It is a gilded panel originally from an altarpiece in Castille in Spain and depicts the Martydom of St Ursula.  She was martyred in Cologne in Germany.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:



openlyJane said:


> _Thanks to* Christos. ...*_


_*
Welcome, Jane :hug:*_


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> It is a gilded panel originally from an altarpiece in Castille in Spain and depicts the Martydom of St Ursula.  She was martyred in Cologne in Germany.


Thank you so much for doing research, Jane!
Now I read a little about St. Ursula's life. 
One of those obstinate women. I adore them. ;-)

Again outstanding pics! kay:
I particularly love set #16.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## General Electric

Beautiful pictures Jane! I read an article in a swiss news paper about Crosby beach and sculpture! http://www.24heures.ch/culture/vent-liverpool/story/17603276


----------



## openlyJane

General Electric said:


> Beautiful pictures Jane! I read an article in a swiss news paper about Crosby beach and sculpture! http://www.24heures.ch/culture/vent-liverpool/story/17603276


My french is a bit rusty, but I was able to understand a portion of that article. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Nice to see Liverpool again Jane! I've just left Hamburg, another harbour and Beatles secons 'hometown'. It really has got some similarities.


----------



## openlyJane

Benonie said:


> Nice to see Liverpool again Jane! I've just left Hamburg, another harbour and Beatles secons 'hometown'. It really has got some similarities.


If only the British were as enlightened as the Germans when it came to the restoration of the historic built environment...... Hamburg's warehouse district is magnificent, isnt it?


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

openlyJane said:


> Hamburg's warehouse district is magnificent, isnt it?


That's an understatement...


----------



## yansa

Where the hydrant says "I love you"... ;-)
Wonderful observations, atmopheric pics!


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> Where the hydrant says "I love you"... ;-)
> Wonderful observations, atmopheric pics!


That's actually a post box, Yansa.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Romashka01

Very magnificent! I like the most: old lady in the green coat and pics of flying bird


----------



## the golden vision

Beautiful! Jane. Welcome back.


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> That's actually a post box, Yansa.


 Oh! :lol:

Beautiful new sets! I love the lady in the yellow coat near that
colourful wall best. And the cute starling.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the kind comments, *everyone.* _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates; well done, Jane :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## yansa

Very artistic shots, Jane! kay:

#37 / No. 3 & 4 are very expressive, love them.
And I like the two trees!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos as always, Jane :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Lovely updates, Jane! 

http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/The Pool Of Life/P1400996_zps048j3wgy.jpg :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the comments, guys _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Romashka01

Wow!! Astonishing pictures Jane!


----------



## GavinCall

Some lovely images in this thread


----------



## yansa

Every picture a little masterpiece, Jane. :applause:
Love the colours in the pic with the Chinese!


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful photos Jane, as always!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thank you very much to* Romashska; Gavin; Yansa *and *Gratteciel. * And to everyone else for looking in._


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## yansa

Especially love the roses and the coloured glass!


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> Especially love the roses and the coloured glass!


Thanks, Yansa  The coloured glass is contained within the decorative panels that flank the city's Roman Catholic Cathedral. They create some fabulous effects.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## yansa

#58 / pic 2: A sweet child! 

pic 5, the colours, a wonderful effect... :master:


----------



## yansa

Great sets again, Jane!
I'm particularly impressed by the night shot (#79 / 2)
and the "foot-pic"!


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> Great sets again, Jane!
> I'm particularly impressed by the night shot (#79 / 2)
> and the "foot-pic"!


Thanks, Yansa!  The 'night shot' is actually me playing with black and white editing tools......quite effective, as you say.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## -Urbicus-

Definitely underrated


----------



## openlyJane

-Urbicus- said:


> Definitely underrated


Yes, massively! And you do get used to seeing first time visitors around the city, with a look of astonishment and incomprehension on their faces. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Jane once again wonderful, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks Guys! _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

Always pleasure to visit yours threads, Jane!


----------



## yansa

Your last set is full of energy, Jane - lovely!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to *Shik *and* Yansa*. You are both very kind; & thanks for looking in everyone._


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Christi69

Beautiful sets of pictures, very varied, but all with a soul! Thanks


----------



## yansa

kay:kay:kay:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *Christsi *for the lovely comment; and thank-you, again, *Yansa *_


----------



## openlyJane

*Jurgen Klopp*_ impersonator_


----------



## Gratteciel

The last set is great. In the first picture, Liverpool looks fantastic.


----------



## yansa

Pic 3 is my favourite.


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> _Thank you, *Yansa.* Hope all is well with you at present. _


 Let's say, "so far", Jane... ;-)
But thank you for asking!


----------



## openlyJane

Taller said:


> Once again, your attention to detail is astonishing!! kay:


_Thanks* TB.*_ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, great, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## Benonie

^^ The last picture!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pics Jane! I love your ability to show interesting details that could pass unnoticed to the normal eye.


----------



## yansa

Superb updates again!
The last pic makes me smile... ;-)


----------



## shik2005

Last set - :applause:  !!!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* everyone!* :cheers: Yes, the pink, fluffy shoes......._


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

openlyJane said:


> _Thanks* everyone!* :cheers: Yes, the pink, fluffy shoes......._


Keep them coming, Jane :cheers:


----------



## yansa

1: Love the density, the colours and the reflections on the car... kay:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the comments guys  and the views, everyone._


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

Great update ; The last picture is lovely!


----------



## yansa

Love that shop in dark aubergine and yellow... ;-)


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful, very nice updates


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks everyone_


----------



## openlyJane

Benonie said:


> Glad to see some updates again! Great shots. My favourite one.


Yes, Filipinos are very much a feature of the cruise ship industry. :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Fine updates, Jane!
#155 / 1 & 5 are my special ones.


----------



## openlyJane

:cheers:


----------



## AUTOTHRILL

good to see youre back posting. enjoyed the scroll through, loads i liked, this was good though. is it west kirby?

http://s1122.photobucket.com/user/openlyjane/media/The Pool Of Life/P1420281_zpsawfjkcrw.jpg.html

makes me want to get a camera and explore a bit more...


----------



## openlyJane

AUTOTHRILL said:


> good to see youre back posting. enjoyed the scroll through, loads i liked, this was good though. is it west kirby?
> 
> http://s1122.photobucket.com/user/openlyjane/media/The Pool Of Life/P1420281_zpsawfjkcrw.jpg.html
> 
> makes me want to get a camera and explore a bit more...


Yes, that was taken mid-waybetween West kirby and Hoylake - walking along the beach.


----------



## yansa

A fine update - I find this one particularly fascinating:



openlyJane said:


>


Did you process it in any way?
Love the colours!


----------



## openlyJane

That’s St George’s Hall, Yansa. According to some the finest neo-classical building in Europe.

Yes, I just used one of the standard colour washes that comes with Photos on MAC. It is quite a nice effect, isn’t it?


----------



## openlyJane

_St George’s Hall - rear elevation:_


----------



## El_Greco

Your typical thread - interesting and thorough. Good stuff. kay:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks everyone. Comments and views always appreciated. :cheers:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> That’s St George’s Hall, Yansa. According to some the finest neo-classical building in Europe.
> 
> Yes, I just used one of the standard colour washes that comes with Photos on MAC. It is quite a nice effect, isn’t it?


I like it very much, Jane!
Beautiful updates again - especially the last pic with gorgeous atmosphere,
and the couple with umbrella. kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool as always, Jane :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Very beautiful new set of photos!


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful photos. I liked mainly the last one.


----------



## El_Greco

Good atmosphere!


----------



## Jasonzed

Me thinks I miss Liverpool. Next year!


----------



## openlyJane

Jasonzed said:


> Me thinks I miss Liverpool. Next year!


_Jason; it would be good to meet up should you be in Liverpool again. Let me know! _


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the comments everyone. Always appreciated. :cheers:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the comments people. The 'Mersey River Festival' is on this weekend, hence the sailing ships. :cheers:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


>


This pic makes my heart jump!


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## yansa

Wonderful light on the water, Jane...
Love the last two pics of the last set, and the beautiful still-life with the bicycle. kay:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

openlyJane said:


>


After five decades we finally had the chance to see, hear, feel Sir Paul McCartney in real life. Sunday evening on the Pink Pop festival in the Netherlands.
Despite the long drive, the rain, the mud and the crowd, it was gorgeous, emotional fantastic, moving, stunning!

Love you Beatles, love you Liverpool, love you Paul! :hug:


----------



## openlyJane

That’s lovely to hear, Ben......and thank-you for your kind comments.  :cheers:


----------



## Eduarqui

openlyJane said:


>


Thank God photography was invented to move forward and forever delicate moments like this, and thank God there exists who knows how to move forward and forever what touched his or her eyes.

All your photos are stunning, and I'm imagining you already made a public exposition of your work - problably more than one. And I wish alot of success for you


----------



## openlyJane

You are very generous in your comments, *Eduarqui*. I’m still searching for the right medium in which to display my photos. I recently removed my first Liverpool thread from the board, but I’m considering re-posting it.  :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## yansa

:applause: for #307, Jane, which I have discovered this moment!


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> :applause: for #307, Jane, which I have discovered this moment!


_Thanks *Yansa; *those images were taken from the Liverpool ferris wheel. _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful!! Always love your updates, Jane


----------



## openlyJane

*Africa Oye *_- Sefton Park_


----------



## yansa

Beautiful impressions from the Africa Oye, Jane! kay:

*

Those big ships probably would be to crowded for me, 
but they are a great attraction for the eye.


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> Beautiful impressions from the Africa Oye, Jane! kay:
> 
> *
> 
> Those big ships probably would be to crowded for me,
> but they are a great attraction for the eye.


_Thanks,* Yansa.* Yes, I agree that some cruise liners can be quite magnificent sights; but being stuck onboard one is most likely not my cup of tea, either. _


----------



## openlyJane

_Including a few more from Africa Oye, Day 2_....


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks guys; always appreciated _:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## yansa

361 shows a wonderful sky
375: The Artist and his work - lovely observations & fresh colours
382/3 for me a perfect photography

Always great joy to look in and discover, Jane! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> 361 shows a wonderful sky
> 375: The Artist and his work - lovely observations & fresh colours
> 382/3 for me a perfect photography
> 
> Always great joy to look in and discover, Jane! :applause:


_Thanks,* Yansa.* You’re very kind. _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## the golden vision

Interesting stuff from the Biennial, Jane. It would be great to see some of your art(poetry and photography) adorning the buildings of our city. Hopefully in the not too distant.  :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks*, GV* _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful new set, Jane! The waves always come to the sculpture or you have to wait for the tide?


----------



## openlyJane

gratteciel said:


> Beautiful new set, Jane! The waves always come to the sculpture or you have to wait for the tide?


There about 80 remaining figures - spread over a very wide area of beach; some closer in to the shore - and some much further out. At hide tide, all are submerged. It is interesting to view the figures at different tide levels and in different weathers.


----------



## El_Greco

Interesting bits and pieces!


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Romashka01

^^these first two photos induce positive emotions. Great work as always,Jane!


----------



## openlyJane

Romashka01 said:


> ^^these first two photos induce positive emotions. Great work as always,Jane!


Yes, thank you. Strong and positive.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Christi69

Very sensitive photos, as always. Thanks Jane!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos as always, Jane :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *Christi* & *Christos*_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_Arabic Arts Festival:_


----------



## yansa

Some very fine portraits, Jane! kay:

Also love the pureness of 392/1 - only sand, grass and the sky...

The statue in 402/1 seems to come alive.


----------



## General Electric

Very nice portraits, very expressive. kay:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## yansa

No. 1 & 3: They are all bewitched by soap bubbles... 

Love the second version of the modern sculpture! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> No. 1 & 3: They are all bewitched by soap bubbles...
> 
> Love the second version of the modern sculpture! kay:


_We all love soap bubbles, don’t we? 

Thanks *Christos *:cheers:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Taller Better

Lovely summer shots, Jane!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed wonderful, very nice :cheers:


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> _We all love soap bubbles, don’t we?
> _


Never too old for soap bubbles - indeed.  kay:

Love the firedancer pic!


----------



## El_Greco

Very atmospheric!


----------



## General Electric

Great updates! The cathedral look amazing. Original, it goes well with the city.


----------



## Gratteciel

The child's face in the first photo on set 406 is lovely. Great pictures as always dear Jane!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* everyone.* Your comments are always appreciated. _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Exciting urban views, and I do love the Catholic Cathedral as a spaceship landed on modern Liverpool, and taking part of community


----------



## openlyJane

Eduarqui said:


> ^^
> 
> Exciting urban views, and I do love the Catholic Cathedral as a spaceship landed on modern Liverpool, and taking part of community


Yes, it definitely looks very futuristic, and most likely always will.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

Last set :applause:

And first picture from set #460 - like it very much.


----------



## General Electric

Superb play of light and shadow!


----------



## yansa

The beauty of light and shadow... kay:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *people * Yes, light and shadow - the stark contrast creates such interest and everything is thrown into relief._


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates; well done Jane :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Fabulous pictures,Jane!! so many wonderful impressions!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks *Christos* and *Roman *_


----------



## yansa

*466/5* fascinating, nice effects in 469/3, and a beautiful love poem! kay:


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> *466/5* fascinating, nice effects in 469/3, and a beautiful love poem! kay:


Yansa; that *is** actually* a block of granite in the derelict road. An installation which forms part of The Liverpool Arts Biennial. I did manipulate the cloud colour though.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> Yansa; that *is** actually* a block of granite in the derelict road. An installation which forms part of The Liverpool Arts Biennial. I did manipulate the cloud colour though.


Yes, I meant the way you styled the picture in light and colour. 
So it has something surreal which I like very much.

Great updates, especially the horses and 1 & 2 of #473:
The raindrops on his face are also very sensual. kay:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## yansa

Such a nice portrait! Cute!


----------



## midrise

Liverpool is a mix of time and history with many highs and lows. A mixing bowl of styles with grit and beauty. The pix transcend this...urban mix...nicely done, Jane..kay::uh:kay::shocked:kay:kay:


----------



## openlyJane

midrise said:


> Liverpool is a mix of time and history with many highs and lows. A mixing bowl of styles with grit and beauty. The pix transcend this...urban mix...nicely done, Jane..kay::uh:kay::shocked:kay:kay:


You are absolutely right. Liverpool has risen to the heights and descended to the depths - and it all there to see.


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful updates, dear Jane! It's really a pleasure every time I visit your thread.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## yansa

Superb updates, Jane! kay:
I'm particularly fascinated by that second "rainy car"...


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> Superb updates, Jane! kay:
> I'm particularly fascinated by that second "rainy car"...


_I agree, Yansa; It’s like the whole scene is semi-submerged...._


----------



## Why-Why

You're way ahead of us! Most of us are lucky if we can make an acceptable photograph out of a beautiful scene, but you find beauty everywhere. That's what makes you an artist.


----------



## openlyJane

Why-Why said:


> You're way ahead of us! Most of us are lucky if we can make an acceptable photograph out of a beautiful scene, but you find beauty everywhere. That's what makes you an artist.


You’re very kind! 

I think that even the most unprepossessing scene can be framed in such a way that it can appear harmonious. I think that is something to do with factors such as balance, line, proportion.....?


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful photos, Jane.
I really liked the last set and the photo in black and white showing the profile of a man. 
As always, it is a delight to visit this thread.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## yansa

Love the first one...


----------



## Benonie

yansa said:


> Love the first one...


Indeed. It's a great shot! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful pictures! I love the pic under rain in the car, and the last set


----------



## Eduarqui

How to fall in love about Liverpool:



openlyJane said:


>





openlyJane said:


>





openlyJane said:


>


----------



## openlyJane

*Eduarqui*_ - _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## yansa

Wonderful new sets, Jane, sensual photography... kay:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks everyone _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

I see you too have got spider set?


----------



## Benonie

openlyJane said:


> ...from the anglican cathedral......yes! :cheers:


Of course! :hammer:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

Cats! Royal animals, now doubts.
I like last set, especially two last pics.


----------



## Christi69

Diversity in the population, diversity in architecture: very good picture!


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

interesting discovery of the mummified cats, they look like stuffed toys.


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for taking the time to comment, people _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## the golden vision

Jane, post 583 - another fine cameo of Liverpool life. Great set from today, too. :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky

The last pictures look melancholic and nice!


----------



## openlyJane

Nightsky said:


> The last pictures look melancholic and nice!


There is always something picturesque about urban decay.....
However, the site of that particular Grade 11 listed hydraulic tower at Bramley Moore Dock - an old coal dock - is a strong contender for the new stadium of Liverpool’s ‘second’ football club - Everton F.C :troll:


----------



## shik2005

Last set is great.


----------



## DWest

lovely! black and white are lovelier.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Romashka01

Great work,Jane! I especially like 4 and 5 in the last set


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## stevekeiretsu

love this one. like a split world, almsot like two photos collaged together. i was going to say it reminds me of one i flukily took once but then i looked that up and it doesnt really compare so never mind :lol:


----------



## Gratteciel

Lovely sets! The most unexpected scene or object becomes a great photograph through the lens of your camera.


----------



## yansa

Phantastic new set, Jane! kay:
I can nearly feel and smell Autumn through your pics...



openlyJane said:


> Yes, Autumn is definitely here now and heading for winter - even though the temperatures are very mild for the time of year, Autumn: _“The season of mists and mellow fruitfulness”. _


That are very nice words about this season. 

In Austria September was warm and sunny, while October brought much rain,
fog and low temperatures...


----------



## Romashka01

Gorgeous pictures,dear Jane! This one is my favorite in the last set


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> Phantastic new set, Jane! kay:
> I can nearly feel and smell Autumn through your pics...
> 
> 
> That are very nice words about this season.
> 
> In Austria September was warm and sunny, while October brought much rain,
> fog and low temperatures...


*Yansa,*_ the line “ season of mists and mellow fruitfulness” is by the English poet *Keats*_. A Romantic poet who died very young. 

*Romashka*_ -Tthe image is of the* Strawberry Fields* gate - made famous by The Beatles. Strawberry Fields was a children’s home in the neighbourhood where John Lennon lived as child and young adult.._


----------



## Benonie

Absolutely stunning last series!


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

Loved the bird: http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/The Pool Of Life/P1510871_zpsfbppprkw.jpg

... and the last set, especially musicians


----------



## Benonie

Some great pictures again!


----------



## yansa

Great! Expecially love the first two pics of #625! kay:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks to* Shik, Ben *and* Yansa.* Once more. :cheers:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Taller Better

Delicious new entries, Jane! That highlighted face of the musician is inspired!
Autumn looks beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again awesome, very nice photos, Jane :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Superb again! Very atmospheric... kay:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## General Electric

So much creative, that's very nice updates, full inspirit!!!


----------



## yansa

#635/6: Delicious colours, the mossy green of the tower with the
"rusty" red of the buildings... 

#636/5, 7, 8, 9, 10 superb, particularly No. 7:

What wonderful colours the clergy is wearing! That fabulous pic
is like a painting. :applause: (The priest in the background seems to see
something he does not like - his face expression makes me smile.  )


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> #635/6: Delicious colours, the mossy green of the tower with the
> "rusty" red of the buildings...
> 
> #636/5, 7, 8, 9, 10 superb, particularly No. 7:
> 
> What wonderful colours the clergy is wearing! That fabulous pic
> is like a painting. :applause: (The priest in the background seems to see
> something he does not like - his face expression makes me smile.  )


Yes, that particular cleric did seem to have a very particular grimace....It was the occasion of the funeral of a local celebrity hairdresser and charity fund-raiser.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

The first & the last pics are wind itself. :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Recent updates are totally awesome, very nice :applause:


----------



## openlyJane

_Some more from Formby Beach:
_


----------



## yansa

The first one is my favourite - high energy of sea and wind... kay:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

Nice reflections on the buildings!


----------



## Romashka01

Great photos,dear Jane! love your unique style


----------



## shik2005

:applause:, Jane! Two last pictures and the first one are kay: ...


----------



## Pop Bogdan

The last set is very atmospheric. Thank you for the great photos, Jane. kay:


----------



## yansa

The raven! 
But love the whole set... kay:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Very impressive update, Jane! kay:
Particularly love that railway tunnel.


----------



## the golden vision

Don't glance folks - study, and get the rewards of the long look - see an artist at work.


----------



## openlyJane

the golden vision said:


> Don't glance folks - study, and get the rewards of the long look - see an artist at work.


 Very kind!

Hope you are keeping well, GV.


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> Very impressive update, Jane! kay:
> Particularly love that railway tunnel.


Edge Hill Station. One of the oldest passenger railway stations in the world.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## yansa

The pic where stars seem to stream out of your camera is magnificent! kay:


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> The pic where stars seem to stream out of your camera is magnificent! kay:


That was taken at a digital art installation at the City’s_ FACT centre_ ( Film & Creative Technology).


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

_*Sefton Park:*_


----------



## yansa

The "stars" again... 

Beautiful glass dome and cute robin! kay:
Robins have something special among all birds...
Is it their eyes? They look as if they understand everything.


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> The "stars" again...
> 
> Beautiful glass dome and cute robin! kay:
> Robins have something special among all birds...
> Is it their eyes? They look as if they understand everything.


Yes, very courageous and intelligent little birds.


----------



## the golden vision

Autumn delights, fallen yellow ginkgo leaves and fruit of the fig. Thanks, Jane. :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Really nice, as usual, dear Jane!


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## yansa

Does the young man make Qi Gong or Tai Chi?
Beautiful pics! kay:


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> Does the young man make Qi Gong or Tai Chi?
> Beautiful pics! kay:


Yes, he was practising Tai chi.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Ludi

*delete plz


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Liverpool :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Photos with the artistic insight! 

I particularly love this delightful picture


----------



## openlyJane

Romashka01 said:


> Photos with the artistic insight!
> 
> I love this delightful picture


The young man was practising Tai chi.


----------



## General Electric

Great photography kay:

Fascinating effect:


openlyJane said:


>


----------



## yansa

Lovely play with light, beautiful pic with cup of tea, Jane... kay:
The golden face in #670/4 - is this art from Ghana or Nigeria?


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> Lovely play with light, beautiful pic with cup of tea, Jane... kay:
> The golden face in #670/4 - is this art from Ghana or Nigeria?


The face adorns the side of the arena and conference centre. It is clearly African, but have to say I’m not sure of the specifics of its origin.


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> The face adorns the side of the arena and conference centre.


Thank you for this information! This face is very impressing.



openlyJane said:


> It is clearly African, but have to say I’m not sure of the specifics of its origin.


I searched a little - could be from Benin:

http://www.weltmuseumwien.at/fr/lig...440977&cHash=09195e6d8a5088bfb2354a67014709f2

In 2007 I saw an exhibition, "Benin - Könige und Rituale" (Kings and Rituals),
and somehow the face reminded me of those faces seen years ago...


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

^^ As always great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

spectacular set!


----------



## yansa

Wonderful, atmospheric impressions, Jane - particularly love the first
and the last pic! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

The port district of Liverpool seems a very succesfull example of urban planning and renewing, I liked your images very much


----------



## Why-Why

I love the black and white one with the white taxi. It transports me back sixty years...


----------



## openlyJane

Eduarqui said:


> The port district of Liverpool seems a very succesfull example of urban planning and renewing, I liked your images very much


Yes, the dockland area of the city is part of the city’s World Heritage site. At its height there were_ seven miles _of heavily active docks along the River Mersey. Today, the most famous of those - _*The Albert Dock *_- is one of Britain’s most visited tourist sites.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Jasonzed

Cool. I may be back in Liverpool for a wedding...nice to see what I'm in for...


----------



## openlyJane

Jasonzed said:


> Cool. I may be back in Liverpool for a wedding...nice to see what I'm in for...


Let me know when you’re in town......:cheers:


----------



## yansa

A very soulful update, Jane! kay:


----------



## Jasonzed

openlyJane said:


> Let me know when you’re in town......:cheers:


I will keep you posted.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## yansa

Wonderful light... kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again very nice updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Love the last one!


----------



## Christi69

Were it not for the cars and lamps, it would have looked like a Dickensian Liverpool.
Beautiful!
Thanks and merry Christmas, Jane !


----------



## openlyJane

Christi69 said:


> Were it not for the cars and lamps, it would have looked like a Dickensian Liverpool.
> Beautiful!
> Thanks and merry Christmas, Jane !


_Thanks *Christi.* It is very atmospheric, isn’t it? 

Thanks to *shik *and *christos *and to *everyone* for looking throughout this year. Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas & the season’s greetings from Liverpool_ :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

Gorgeous new set!
Best wishes for Happy Holidays and a magnificent New Year, Dear Jane.


----------



## Leongname

_Merry Christmas And Best Wishes For A Happy New Year,_ Jane!


----------



## openlyJane

*Sun & Ice:*


----------



## yansa

Love the frozen leaves, and the clarity of the last pic! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

The scene in the last photo looks so peaceful! Great set, Jane!


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## yansa

Oh I love that wet oldtimer... kay:
But the whole set is wonderful!


----------



## shik2005

Love the last set, especially the first & the last pictures.


----------



## Koloman

Love the cab! Are these still in use/service?

Great photography here!


----------



## openlyJane

^^
This particular cab was no longer in use as a cab, but as a private vehicle, but, of course, Liverpool does have a large number of black taxi cabs of the more modern variety. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

Love these updates! This picture: http://s1122.photobucket.com/user/openlyjane/media/The Pool Of Life/P1540682_zpsdiwaybm7.jpg.html
is a feast!


----------



## Eduarqui

Funny, making me imagine what visible thing they made too (maybe they make smiles on our faces, this is lovely visible  ):



openlyJane said:


>


----------



## openlyJane

^^ 
Ha! Yes, Eduarqui....that’s why I posted it  It is, in fact, a club/event space which hosts large parties and big spectacles.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

What a great sets, dear Jane!
Post #812, 2nd picture... That photo has something that makes you love it!


----------



## Why-Why

#812 is a great photo, but what a weird and sinister looking tower that is!


----------



## openlyJane

Why-Why said:


> #812 is a great photo, but what a weird and sinister looking tower that is!


That is known locally as the _‘Docker’s Clock’. _A Grade 11 Gothic Revival ( hence the sinister look) clock tower. Commissioned in 1847 it was meant to provide the time to shipping, and to warn of meteorological conditions. Its design was based on the castles of the Rhine valley in central Europe.


----------



## yansa

Great updates, Jane, my favourites being #810/3 and #816/1 and 2! :applause:

The black water has a certain atmosphere of threat, a very emotional pic!


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> Great updates, Jane, my favourites being #810/3 and #816/1 and 2! :applause:
> 
> The black water has a certain atmosphere of threat, a very emotional pic!


I walked along the river into town yesterday, even though the wind was fierce and the temperatures very cold......Liverpool is seated at the mouth of the river as it enters the Irish Sea, and so is highly tidal and can be quite wild.


----------



## openlyJane

Taller said:


> You see things were many of us do not, and that is a rare talent. kay:


_Thank*s TB *- you’re very kind. 

Thanks* everyone* for comments and ‘likes’. :cheers:_


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Green and Yellow are colors used by sports teams from Brazil and Australia


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, really wonderful, very nice updates; well done, Jane :cheers:


----------



## yansa

This wonderful picture captures the whole magic of trees, ferns and moss... 
I very much feel at home at such places, thank you for showing, Jane. 



openlyJane said:


>


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really wonderful, very nice; keep them coming, Jane :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Red lights! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new posts, Jane. In the photos of the post 844 you can almost feel the textures!


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Pop Bogdan

I love the cathedral ! Beautiful photos Jane, I love the way you see the detalis!


----------



## Romashka01

Impressive photos,dear Jane! :applause: my favorite set #853


----------



## openlyJane

Romashka01 said:


> Impressive photos,dear Jane! :applause: my favorite set #853


_Thanks!  and to *Pop Bogdan* too. _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## AbidM

I didn't know they STILL come dressed like that... phenomenal photography as per usual.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice set, Jane. My favourite is the first one.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

^^ Some more proofs of your photographic talent!


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Christi69

The last set is beautiful and full of nostalgia, with eerie urban/indistrial/maritime landscapes


----------



## the golden vision

Here's where these should be: https://openeye.org.uk/

:applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great set, Jane!
The photo of the bird and its reflection in the water shining like gold, is fantastic!


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the nice comments* GV* & *Gratteciel* _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

The cathedral in the fog, the man in the rain, the pink car!....


----------



## yansa

Great updates, Jane - love the wall and the pink car best! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

Atmospheric set, love it!


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice set of photos :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Awesome updates, openlyJane! I love the statue appropriation by people on the beach. There are lots of great suggestions in your pictures: your photos are an invitation to reflection kay:


----------



## openlyJane

General Electric said:


> Awesome updates, openlyJane! I love the statue appropriation by people on the beach. There are lots of great suggestions in your pictures: your photos are an invitation to reflection kay:


The way that people interact with, and dress, the figures is always interesting and amusing to see. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane

Benonie said:


> Great updates! Where was this picture taken? Nice contrast anyway.


That was taken at* St James’s Cemetery *- which lies beneath the Anglican Cathedral - in what was, originally, a quarry. Often over-looked when visiting the cathedral - but worth a wander.


----------



## Benonie

We over-looked it.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

Loved #929.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## AUTOTHRILL

where is number 929 taken?

woolton?


----------



## openlyJane

AUTOTHRILL said:


> where is number 929 taken?
> 
> woolton?


Yes, Woolton Woods/Camphill. Some huge trees up there; a couple of walled gardens; and views over the Mersey Estuary and airport.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Leongname

nice set Jane!
so funny the third image and very interesting angle of view on the last one.


----------



## capricorn2000

lovely! always give me pleasure looking at them well composed artsy photos.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

Nice car! Made in Britain? 
Weird how the saxophone player can play with woolen gloves on...


----------



## openlyJane

Benonie said:


> Nice car! Made in Britain?
> Weird how the saxophone player can play with woolen gloves on...


Japanese car.....:cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Love them all, but especially that dynamic sea wall image!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Dramatic scenes of the docks during Storm Doris. What a blowy day that was (and a few days since). Great shots Jane!


----------



## Gratteciel

Another great set, Jane. 
The first photo with all those leafless trees is almost surreal. Wonderful!


----------



## General Electric

Very nice updates. I love the street saxophonist kay:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks for the feedback and the general positivity *everyone.* _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

Lovely misty picture...


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

Wow! Some great shots in those last posts! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Christi69

An invasion from fairy tales?


----------



## openlyJane

Christi69 said:


> An invasion from fairy tales?


The MCM _Comic Con _convention....


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates from Liverpool :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful new set, Jane!
All the photos so different and all very beautiful.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

^^ As always wonderful, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures, Jane. The third one is my favourite.


----------



## openlyJane

Gratteciel said:


> Great pictures, Jane. The third one is my favourite.


Yes, I love trying to capture the athleticism of the city’s street skaters/boarders/free-runners. Very urban!


----------



## Benonie

Art! kay:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Fascinating picture: http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/The Pool Of Life/P1570155_zps8urjztdb.jpg


----------



## openlyJane

shik2005 said:


> Fascinating picture: http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l537/openlyjane/The Pool Of Life/P1570155_zps8urjztdb.jpg


Yes, there are several disparate elements, but somehow they all seem to work together. On the face of it, they shouldn’t.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## capricorn2000

nice shots of springing spring and good timing for that water bird foraging for something.


----------



## the golden vision

Nice shots, Jane. :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

On this sad day for the United Kingdom and for the whole world, my heart is with you all.


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## christos-greece

Jane, once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Dear Jane, so many favourites!
Here are some of my best loved pics:

898 - whole set
902 - great "Mexican" colours!
907 - but sad that people carve "Thor's Stone". For me this feels like a holy place, I would never touch it...

917/1
920 - a masterpiece!
927 - 3 and 4
930/3
932 - superb!
935 - 3 and 5
938 - 2 exciting stairs
948 - 3 phantastic portrait and still life at the same time, very special...

949 - 4
958 - 3 and 6
960 - 1

A great joy to look at your pics, thank you!


----------



## Benonie

Nice B&W pictures! kay:


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> Dear Jane, so many favourites!
> Here are some of my best loved pics:
> 
> 898 - whole set
> 902 - great "Mexican" colours!
> 907 - but sad that people carve "Thor's Stone". For me this feels like a holy place, I would never touch it...
> 
> 917/1
> 920 - a masterpiece!
> 927 - 3 and 4
> 930/3
> 932 - superb!
> 935 - 3 and 5
> 938 - 2 exciting stairs
> 948 - 3 phantastic portrait and still life at the same time, very special...
> 
> 949 - 4
> 958 - 3 and 6
> 960 - 1
> 
> A great joy to look at your pics, thank you!



Silvia,

Many thanks for taking the time to browse through so many pages.  Regarding Thor’s Stone; admittedly my name was carved into that sand stone boulder too, by my father, when I was a small child. Being sand stone, though, it will have ‘washed’ away many years ago.


----------



## Christi69

Dear Jane,
You were in great mood: Superb sets! I especially liked the March 18th first pictures, true works of art.


----------



## yansa

openlyJane said:


> Silvia,
> 
> Many thanks for taking the time to browse through so many pages.


It was a big pleasure, Jane! kay:



openlyJane said:


> Regarding Thor’s Stone; admittedly my name was carved into that sand stone boulder too, by my father, when I was a small child. Being sand stone, though, it will have ‘washed’ away many years ago.


Somehow I can understand a father who carves in the name of his little daughter. 

Do you know since when this stone formation has the name of Thor, Jane?
Is it an old cult site?


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> It was a big pleasure, Jane! kay:
> 
> 
> Somehow I can understand a father who carves in the name of his little daughter.
> 
> Do you know since when this stone formation has the name of Thor, Jane?
> Is it an old cult site?


The vikings settled in this area ( The Wirral peninsula - over the other side of the river from Liverpool) and the stone was ages ago named in honour of the Viking god Thor. It was said, according to legend, that pagan ceremonies were held at the stone. The hill on which the boulder rests is called Thurstaston Hill, which is situated near the village of Thurstaston, which, in turn, was named after a Viking settler called Thorsteinn.


----------



## openlyJane

Christi69 said:


> Dear Jane,
> You were in great mood: Superb sets! I especially liked the March 18th first pictures, true works of art.


They were, appropriately, taken at Tate Liverpool ( art gallery), in the children’s play area. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures, Jane! Liverpool is a very interesting place.


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful pics,dear Jane!!  this one  is a very distinctive and interesting photo


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Romashka01 said:


> Beautiful pics,dear Jane!!  this one  is a very distinctive and interesting photo


_Thanks *everyone*_* *

_Roman, that is an image of a wooden sculpture in the city’s 'Festival Gardens’. _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## shik2005

love disturbing clouds & picture with the bicyclist.


----------



## General Electric

Smells springs! And very impressive urban view


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Bristol Mike

Great updates as usual! Very atmospheric


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Benonie

Nice details and colors! kay:


----------



## the golden vision

Great photography, Jane. 997 - 1 and 5. 999 - 2 and 4. :applause:

Btw, is number 2 the orangery, Allerton Tower?


----------



## openlyJane

the golden vision said:


> Great photography, Jane. 997 - 1 and 5. 999 - 2 and 4. :applause:
> 
> Btw, is number 2 the orangery, Allerton Tower?


Well spotted GV. It is the orangery. :cheers:


----------



## the golden vision

Another great set, Jane. :applause:


----------



## shik2005

The poppies & b&w! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane

_Thanks* everyone *_


----------



## General Electric

Wonderful updates from Liverpool, thank to share this great stuff


----------



## openlyJane

_Positive Vibration, reggae festival:
_


----------



## Benonie

Awesome pictures Jane! I like the old piano, the girl and the graffiti wall and the artists! (So... everything... )


----------



## yansa

Jane, I love the experimental No. 3, No. 4, where the graffiti seems to have
a grip after his creator , No. 7, my favourite, and No. 8, my second favourite. :applause:

Where did you find this unbelievable piano?


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> Jane, I love the experimental No. 3, No. 4, where the graffiti seems to have
> a grip after his creator , No. 7, my favourite, and No. 8, my second favourite. :applause:
> 
> Where did you find this unbelievable piano?



_Thanks* Ben*.....

*Silvia*, the piano is situated in the courtyard garden of the venue which hosted the event. _


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates, Jane :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful set, Jane! The little girl and the graffiti is my favourite. Just delightful!


----------



## openlyJane

^^_ Thanks for the comments, *everyone* _


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful update, Jane!
The human figure in the sea with passing ships gives me a feeling of melancholy.


----------



## openlyJane

Gratteciel said:


> Beautiful update, Jane!
> The human figure in the sea with passing ships gives me a feeling of melancholy.


Yes, Gratteciel. The Anthony Gormley figures inspire many such feelings - generally meditative, melancholic or wistful.


----------



## yansa

Great and artistic pictures, as always, Jane! kay:

The only intact seashell among all the broken ones also gives me a feeling
of loneliness and melancholy. Wonderful picture...


----------



## openlyJane

yansa said:


> Great and artistic pictures, as always, Jane! kay:
> 
> The only intact seashell among all the broken ones also gives me a feeling
> of loneliness and melancholy. Wonderful picture...


So many broken shells on the beach that day. I guess it had something to do with high winds and fierce waves. June in Britain. :lol:


----------



## openlyJane




----------



## stevekeiretsu

oh that second one is delicious. very me

i never realised how many wappings there are. I was surprised to find one almost next to my house in bristol, now i learn liverpool has one too!


----------



## Romashka01

Great photos,Jane :applause: my favorite


----------



## shik2005

I'm very much impressed by post #1214, especially pics 2 & 4. And old piano is great.


----------

